# Sacramento Block Scheduling



## ITminion (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum and new to Flex. I think I have somewhat of an idea of how the Sacramento Prime warehouse is putting out their blocks, looks like it's mostly weekends and you have to pretty much already be in the area on standby ready to jump in. Does anyone know if they put out blocks for the upcoming week on Thursday nights regularly, or no? I may not refresh my app enough so I've never seen them come out. I know that site has a lot of regular routed drivers so I wasn't sure if they bothered with doing that or not. 
Thanks!


----------

